# Fuel Injector Removal



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Should anyone with a Yanmar engine have this need, please refer to this thread in the John Deere section. It's basically the same thing. Read and re-read the thread to see how much work is involved. Simple and easy should you have the RIGHT tools and methods. 

https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/jd955-fuel-injector-removal.41631/


----------

